# Do FAS courses extend one's Jobseeker's Benefits.



## Sue Ellen (8 Feb 2009)

I've been given conflicting information about payment while one is on a FAS course.

I had been led to believe that if anyone getting Jobseeker's Benefit partook of a FAS course their benefit would be extended by the length of the course be it 3 months or whatever.  I've now been told elsewhere that this is not the case?


----------



## gipimann (8 Feb 2009)

From the Operational guidelines on Jobseeker's Benefit (link below)

_Periods on any of the following activities for up to 1 year are disregarded when determining the break between 2 JB claims. A person may have consecutive periods on different activities disregarded, once they do not spend more than one year on any one activity. _

_FAS training, _
_CE (formally SES, Enterprise Allowance & Teamwork), _
_Alternance Scheme _
_VTOS _
_Part-time Job Incentive Scheme _
_European Voluntary Service Initiative _
This means that time spent on any of the above isn't counted when you re-sign, and your JB entitlement continues from where you left off on your previous claim.

 Jobseekers Benefit Operational Guidelines Part 6


----------

